# Is Anyone Else's 622 Suddenly Acting Flakey?



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

My 622 has been pretty much rock-solid since 3.65 came out. However in the last two days my HDMI audio completely dropped out. Luckily, a Cold restart resolved this issue. This evening, the BSOD suddenly appeared while I was merely watching an OTA program. I wasn't even channel surfing. I have not experienced either of these issues in many months. I wonder if anything has changed, if this is merely coincidence, or is my box starting to lose its mind.

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I have had a couple of spontaneous reboots in the last 2 days. There hasn't been an update so I just assumed there's something weird in the signal. Mine's not any hotter than normal. Could also be power related. <shrug>


----------



## jmeitz (Dec 6, 2006)

mine rebooted tonight around 7 all by itself.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

My HDMI dropped out too. A soft reset got it working again. Sometimes when I pause an HD program, a few seconds later the video goes black, then returns once the program is resumed. The 622 is a version E.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

One of mine would not start this morning. Dark blue screen, unresponsive to teh remote. I had to do a soft reset to get it back up and running


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Are any of you guys running 'test' software ?? There are beta releases for the 622 in the stream.... I'm not sure if Dish contacts people or if they randomly load it on some set-tops w/o the customer's knowledge and just waits for reports, i.e. calls in with issues.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

(knock on wood) Our 622 has been solid of late. My only problem is getting a solid lock on 61.5 which is tough in the Seattle area.

John


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

Then this AM, the one that was unresponsive comes up with the "all the data on the hard drive has been corrupted" screen. The only choice given is to hit "okay". Since I went through this once before, I instead performed a soft reset and the box came back just fine. 

My other 622 this morning has video on the SD channels that look like a first generation webcam, around 15 fps (very 'stuttery'). The HD stuff looks fine, though. A soft reset to that one fixed this issue. 

Still running vL365.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Both of mine are as solid as can be (knock on wood) and have both been getting a pretty good workout lately. Knock on wood!!


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

I got the "All files have been corrupted" message this morning. After I hit OK and the box rebooted, all my recordings were still there...


----------



## tcooper185 (Dec 2, 2006)

jwt0001 said:


> I got the "All files have been corrupted" message this morning. After I hit OK and the box rebooted, all my recordings were still there...


Same here... weird happenings.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hall said:


> Are any of you guys running 'test' software ?? There are beta releases for the 622 in the stream.... I'm not sure if Dish contacts people or if they randomly load it on some set-tops w/o the customer's knowledge and just waits for reports, i.e. calls in with issues.


Beta Software goes to the Beta testers and these folks are not randomly choosen from my understanding. The reports here I am sure are form people with 3.65.

Not seeing any flackyness on my two 622s. It is interesting that some are.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

What I meant was I wondered if Dish updates the s/w on receivers _in some cases_ without the user's knowledge. It makes for a "neutral" test, if you will. When a new release comes out, I think people actually LOOK for problems vs just letting them crop in normal use. Not that looking for them is a bad thing, mind you...

FWIW, not seeing any trouble here. Well, I'm possibly seeing some OTA-related issues from *one* of my local stations, as are others across the region. It's not necessarily restricted to just 622 receivers though.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The only trouble I have, and I've seen others post about it, is whenever I go and monkey with my OTA like doing a re-scan of OTA channels or adding one... after the save, at some point the receiver locks up and then a few seconds later does a reset.

That one is fairly repeatable, but for the most part I don't mess with the OTA settings much so it isn't a big deal, though a noticable glitch.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't had any unusual problems, but I'm not using the OTA either. ...but I have this sinking feeling that channels are going to be more expensive here pretty soon. Anybody else feeling that way?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

tedb3rd said:


> but I have this sinking feeling that channels are going to be more expensive here pretty soon. Anybody else feeling that way?


What are you talking about? Dish already announced their price increase for February. So yeah, the channels are going to be more expensive.


----------



## ClaytonD (Oct 26, 2006)

jwt0001 said:


> I got the "All files have been corrupted" message this morning. After I hit OK and the box rebooted, all my recordings were still there...


I got the same thing, same day. Woke up that morning and turned it on. After a reboot, I checked and the recordings are still there. Tried out a couple of them and they worked. It said that my HD would be reloaded and all recordings would be lost... what the heck is going on?


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

jwt0001 said:


> I got the "All files have been corrupted" message this morning. After I hit OK and the box rebooted, all my recordings were still there...


I got this 2 days in a row a couple of weeks ago. I did the power button reset and ever since I've been getting a lot of tearing and pixelization of my recorded HD content.

My Boss said his 622 did the "Corrupted hard drive" message around the same time as mine. Since he didn't know to do a power button reset, he hit the OK and erased his entire hard drive - he has not had any issues since then.

Something weird is definitely going on. I guess if I get the "corrupt hard drive" message again, I'll hit the OK and see if it fixes my tearing / pixelization issues.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

sNeirbo,

I suggest taking doing a search on the corrupted message. We have a long thread with people experiencing it. From allmost all reports, the message is benign and seems to be a result of your VOD area not the "My Recordings" and I would highly doubt this issue would result in what you re describing. I think the "Corrupt" message is a red herring in your case. I do find it interesting that your boss lost his recordings. I believe I have seen this on one other occasion and the person reporting could not confirm it was the exact same message. 

I would be curious if your boss got the exact same message and his he sure that all his recordings got trashed.

I replied to your other thread with some questions that might help narrow it down...


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Hall said:


> Are any of you guys running 'test' software ?? There are beta releases for the 622 in the stream.... I'm not sure if Dish contacts people or if they randomly load it on some set-tops w/o the customer's knowledge and just waits for reports, i.e. calls in with issues.


Nope. Looks like the same ol' 365 that's been around for a few month now. That's why I'm concerned. SOMETHING seems different as reboots & audio dropouts have returned. Albeit less frequently.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I received the "corrupted hard drive" message for the first time ever about 2 or 3 weeks ago. I'd never seen it before (i.e. over many months of use), and have no idea why it happened. I saw it again just last week (for the second time), so it seems to be more frequent now.

If I had to guess, I would guess that if you leave buggy software in the hands of users for a long enough period of time, most/all of them will have seen most/all of the defects eventually. From audio dropping out every few seconds, to "corrupted" hard drives, a patch is very much needed.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

moman19 said:


> My 622 has been pretty much rock-solid since 3.65 came out. However in the last two days my HDMI audio completely dropped out. Luckily, a Cold restart resolved this issue. This evening, the BSOD suddenly appeared while I was merely watching an OTA program. I wasn't even channel surfing. I have not experienced either of these issues in many months. I wonder if anything has changed, if this is merely coincidence, or is my box starting to lose its mind.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?


If "BSOD" means "Black Screen of Death," (No picture, no sound, no response from remote, no automatic reboot), then YES I am seeing this more often lately.

It seems to happen after the machine has been on for several hours, especially if it's driving both the component and HDMI outputs at the same time. It happened to me twice yesterday, each after about 4-5 hours of continuous operation. May be heat-related, but nothing has changed, and this has become more frequent.

Brad


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

My 622 locked up last Saturday, first time in months. Has been solid as a rock. Version "B" unit. Only problem is intermittend pixellization on stations on 129, but that is the satellite, not the receiver.


----------



## Ewingo401 (Sep 29, 2006)

I also experienced audio loss through hdmi which a front panel reset cured. I also had to reset about 3 days yesterday due to black screen w/banner. The strange thing is that I don't remember ever getting black screen w/banner on my 622 before...sounds like something is definatly up.


----------



## emoney28 (Mar 1, 2004)

I have also started getting the BSOD within the last month. I thought it was OTA related, as it started happening when I was watching or recording an OTA program. Just yesterday, it happened again while I was only watching a regular station on my second tuner.

I cannot duplicate this error, so I don't really know what the problem is. My hard drive temp is avg 107, and many times when it crashes I am not recording anything. I am going to add an attenuator to my OTA signal, in hopes that maybe some rogue power surge is coming over the antenna. Other than that, I can only pray to the TV gods...


----------



## Ewingo401 (Sep 29, 2006)

You know its funny you mention that emoney. My problems did not start until I hooked up an off air antenna too...


----------



## ubankit (Jan 7, 2005)

I've had the "black screen of death" show up several times over the last couple of days, tried to view a dvr event a few minutes ago and it would show "0" time remaining and would go back to the last channel I was on just showing the banner with the screen black. Did a soft reboot and the dvr'd events appear ok. Wife said she noticed the unit rebooting itself several times last week. Have always had ota hooked up, but I did recently scan the local PBS channel in, I can only get an average 65 signal strength on that channel.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

My 622 recorded two programs last night. That's great, except I didn't have any timers for them.  

It recorded my local NBC news OTA, and a movie called "Mobsters" on HBOHD 9456.

I routinely check my timers before I go to bed and I looked at my schedule and no such timers were there.

Strange...


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Skates said:


> I routinely check my timers before I go to bed and I looked at my schedule and no such timers were there.


If you go to Daily Schedule now and Page Up to go back in time instead of future timers, do those recordings show up now as "Done"? Were they requested by "User 2"?


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

CABill said:


> If you go to Daily Schedule now and Page Up to go back in time instead of future timers, do those recordings show up now as "Done"? Were they requested by "User 2"?


Yes, both show as "done", however, the NBC OTA recording is tuner 1 and the Mobsters recording is tuner 2.

The only thing I can find in common is that they both fired at 11:00 PM.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm using a 942 and my text actually says "User 2". I'm also in Dual mode, but it probably is displaying the output used to record and not the requesting "remote". Anyhow, it is possible for a neighbor to schedule both to record on their receiver and have it activate timers on your receiver. If you do have a neighbor close enough to possibly use their TV2 UHF Pro and have it effect your receiver, I'd change the remote address on your TV2.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

CABill said:


> I'm using a 942 and my text actually says "User 2". I'm also in Dual mode, but it probably is displaying the output used to record and not the requesting "remote". Anyhow, it is possible for a neighbor to schedule both to record on their receiver and have it activate timers on your receiver. If you do have a neighbor close enough to possibly use their TV2 UHF Pro and have it effect your receiver, I'd change the remote address on your TV2.


I'm in single user mode, and looking further, it does designate both as "user 1". I do use the TV2 remote, so I went ahead and changed the address - seems like a reasonable place to start (but I'm not telling you the code in case you live close by  )


----------



## screen1st (Dec 13, 2006)

My unit rebooted last night as I started to record from TV2. I have also noticed more reboots in the past week. Given the other boxes I have had in the past (301,501,510), this behavior doesn't suprise me. I was hoping the 622 resolved these issues since I didn't have any reboots for the first full month with the 622 (I even checked the diagnostics, which provides some info about reboots, after 1 month and there were none).


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

My 622 has not booted itself or had a BSOD in at least 6 months. If you are seeing weekly reboots you might want to look into getting your box replaced. It should not be doing that. Have you noted what is going on at the time of the reboot? Changing channels, altering the OTA channel mapping, just watching a program?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Reboots should not be common occurance. I am wondering if the new mapping that is being added that people are reporting is causing the flakyness that some are experiencing. 

If you box is rebooting weekly... I think more info is needed as to when it happens like ChuckA said. Mine have been rock solid in the stability side of the fence though I do run into audio issues as I have indicated from time to time. About once every couple of days an audio issue pops up. My audio issues are usually solve by a jump back or correct by themselves.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

jwt0001 said:


> I got the "All files have been corrupted" message this morning. After I hit OK and the box rebooted, all my recordings were still there...


I had the same message on one of my 622's last weekend. I merely turned it off and back on and, like you, all of the recording were there (no reboot). Other than that my 2 have been rock solid.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

I should clarify that my 622 never reboots on its own, rather it just locks up (black screen, no audio, no response to any remote or front panel command). A soft reboot always fixes this. This usually occurs just during normal viewing of live TV. I don't recall it ever happening during a DVR'd show, but it might have. The other night it happened as I was trying to put the box in standby for the night.

Maybe if I left it alone after the BSOD, it would reboot on its own after some time, but I've never done that.

Brad


----------



## david803sc (Jun 22, 2006)

My 622 has always been solid, never had any problems but 2 days ago it re-booted twice for no reason while watching TV. It was ok today no more re-boots. I have 3.65 software.

David


----------



## yence99 (Jan 31, 2005)

About 2 weeks ago my DVR started locking up. Only a soft reboot fixes this. I noticed it only happens when watching NBC live or watching a recorded NBC show. Very strange. It only happens with NBC.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

Bradtothebone said:


> I should clarify that my 622 never reboots on its own, rather it just locks up (black screen, no audio, no response to any remote or front panel command). A soft reboot always fixes this. This usually occurs just during normal viewing of live TV. I don't recall it ever happening during a DVR'd show, but it might have. The other night it happened as I was trying to put the box in standby for the night.
> 
> Maybe if I left it alone after the BSOD, it would reboot on its own after some time, but I've never done that.
> 
> Brad


OK, over the weekend I paid a little more attention. First, it seems to only happen while watching OTA live. It froze up twice during the football game on FOX on Sunday. Both times, I left it alone for a couple of minutes and it DID reboot on its own. After the second time, I turned it off and did a power cord reboot. I haven't watched any OTA live since then (except the news for about 1/2 hour), but there were no further problems the rest of the night. Maybe it just needed a time-out! 

Brad


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

Two times yesterday all sound from the sat dropped out. It didn't matter if I was watching live or something DVRd, no audio.

The only thing that corrected it was total power off and on. First time ever for these symptoms.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

Bradtothebone said:


> OK, over the weekend I paid a little more attention. First, it seems to only happen while watching OTA live. It froze up twice during the football game on FOX on Sunday. Both times, I left it alone for a couple of minutes and it DID reboot on its own. After the second time, I turned it off and did a power cord reboot. I haven't watched any OTA live since then (except the news for about 1/2 hour), but there were no further problems the rest of the night. Maybe it just needed a time-out!
> 
> Brad


Mine froze up while watching a recorded (OTA) show last night. I don't think this had happened before. It was recording OTA at the same time, so maybe that had something to do with it. I'm pretty sure that it hasn't ever rebooted during a recording if the receiver wasn't "on," though.

Million $$ question: Is it software or hardware?

Brad


----------



## jwv651 (Jan 16, 2006)

I noticed going from OTA to Dish channels or in the reverse Dish to OTA my receiver freezes up and I have to turn my receiver on to off to on to get it working again...my wife saids this has been happening for awhile now. Anybody know what's going on?


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

I also noticed lately that the trick play (pause, slow mo, etc) doesn't work as it should most of the time. If you pause, then hit the frame advance key, it'll sometimes (or maybe most of the time) just jump right to live video. And if you try to hit too many keys too quickly in this mode, it'll sometimes freeze the box up. Happened again during the Super Bowl yesterday...


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I don't know if this is because of the broadcast or because of the 622. Last night I set a recording off of the satellite digital station for "Prison Break". I noticed the audio and video were not in sinc for one. Also, when the show was supposed to stop recording about an hour later (8:03 pm), the recording continued. It was already about 10 after when I decided to stop the recording myself manually. I set the show to record via the guide so it's supposed to record from 6:59 to 8:03. I use all of the default padding. I'm thinking that because of some problem with the broadcast, the 622 might have gotten confused.


----------



## jwv651 (Jan 16, 2006)

jwv651 said:


> I noticed going from OTA to Dish channels or in the reverse Dish to OTA my receiver freezes up and I have to turn my receiver on to off to on to get it working again...my wife saids this has been happening for awhile now. Anybody know what's going on?


It seems my problem is when going from ota to dish...and going from dish to ota>my 622 loses the sat. Anybody know if this is fixable...or do I need to contact Dish. This happens everyday.


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

I've noticed both audio and video dropouts - usually lasting less than a second and almost always self-correcting. This has been happening since the introduction of VOD on my 622 and on my 508, but the frequency of occurrence has increased recently. It's not happening on my 301. Occasionally my 508 will also have to reacquire the signal, but that usually takes only a few seconds. None of these issues arose until the introduction of VOD. That seems to be the common denominator in my case.


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

I learn something new everyday and to be prepared to get that 622. But more flakerer it happens, I'm not too sure if, I want hassells. I hope I'm not buying a refurbished 622. There must be bugs in the ViP Dish 622. That phone line will have to be plug in, to bad it can't be wireless.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

Add mine to the list of recently flakey 622's. After rock solid performance for about 4 months, all of a sudden I have spontaneous reboots, BSOD's, freeze ups, etc. I seem to be able to induce most of this after stopping a timer recording and immediately deleting it then switching from an OTA to a satellite channel. I was jumping back and forth from basketball on a local OTA (WISH 8.1 in INDY) to speed channel today and it was locking up about half the time. Several hard and soft reboots later, it has been working for awhile, but I have not been surfing. It seems most prevalent when doing several operations in rapid succession. It is becoming very aggravating. Almost 921 redux!!!!


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I managed to get my 622 to lock-up this weekend doing nothing at all. I was just watching "Final Destination 3" on HBO-HD. I was delayed about 2 or 3 minutes (as compared to the live broadcast), and the thing locked-up hard with a frame of video on the screen, requiring a reboot. At the time, I wasn't doing anything except watching; no recording in the background, no fiddling with the rewind or fast forward, etc.


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, my 622 has now started acting up. It was installed in July of '06. It has been rock solid until the past 2 weeks. 

It now will go blank (no picture or audio), and lock up at random times. I didn't pay any attention the first 2 times as to what channel it was on. But the rest of the time it has happened while on an OTA channel. A soft reset has always taken care of getting it back on. Last night just before it locking up, both red record lights came on and stayed on until I reset it.

It has done this probably 8 times the past 2 weeks now. I've searched this thread and didn't find a solution. I guess it's time to call customer service.


----------



## spiff (Nov 7, 2005)

Mine has been acting badly.. and well, think it is about dead. New install/receiver about 2-3 weeks ago. About 2 days ago started getting a lot of pixelation and audio drops. It got worse and worse until unwatchable. I haven't hooked up OTA yet, component connection, audio drops with analog and digital optical (tried both). Software is 3.66. Unit is in an open ventilated area.

Called tech support. After their usual battery of tests, determined needed to send a tech out.

Today it is constantly rebooting. After it acquires a sat signal, it will show a pixelated image and then reboot.

Called tech support back and let them know to append to the work order to make sure the tech brings out a new unit.


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

My 622 died over the weekend. We experienced a power outage for the entire neighborhood last Saturday morning. 622 and the tv were on when the power went out, I unplugged everything before the power came back on (about 2 hours later). Anyway when power came back on I plugged things back on and turned things on. Everything came on and worked properly except for the 622. It would not come on at all, no lights, no anything.

I tried soft resets and then hard resets to no avail. So I called Tech Support, got a very nice young lady who took me through the reset steps again (as I knew she would). It still would not power up. I have a replacement 622 coming this week, we'll see what happens then.


----------



## Mawingo (Mar 27, 2007)

fwiw, I got my 622 about 5 weeks ago. It's been fine until the last few days, where I've intermittently gotten the hard drive corrupted message, and then last night the unit just simply rebooted itself.


----------



## spiff (Nov 7, 2005)

My replacement came today. Installer just swapped it out. Of course lost old shows/timers. Guess good news is that it updated to 4.01.


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

My replacement came yesterday. I got it hooked up, and had to leave it on over night. It took hours for it to find the satellites. Looked at it this morning and it has 4.01, but I didn't have time to check things out. I will know more this evening.


----------



## mbadaluc (Nov 6, 2005)

Since my 622 got 4.01 last week, I am getting long unscheduled recordings (I discover 7 hour plus recordings when I get up in the morning), on four separate occassions I haven't been able to come out of standby with either of my remotes and have to reboot receiver, after reboot both remotes work normally. When in this "locked" condition, scheduled recordings do not happen. I have also been getting "No Information Available" giving me only 1-2 hours of program schedules.


----------

